# How long will DirectTV support TiVo?



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

It's probably here somewhere, but I could not find the answer:

How long will DirectTV support TiVo? (I'm still a SD user.) I know that they have a support contract through some year, but I forgot what the year was. 

I'm running out of space on my currect SD DirectTV TiVo and am complelety happy with my 40" SD CRT setup. I'm thinking about getting a bigger disk for my current unit if TiVo SD will be around at least through the end of 2008. What's the story? 

Yes, I know that sometime in the future (2009 say), I should make the switch to HD. My question is about the duration of the interim.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DIRECTV signed a contract for 3 more years with TiVo but I don't remember how long ago that was. I want to say maybe 6 months ago.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

The old agreement was set to expire in Feb. 2007, but just before the verdict in the TiVo vs. Echostar trial, DIRECTV extended the contract for three more years until Feb. 2010.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

Steve Rhodes said:


> It's probably here somewhere, but I could not find the answer:
> 
> How long will DirectTV support TiVo? (I'm still a SD user.) I know that they have a support contract through some year, but I forgot what the year was.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere here about DirectTV switching to all HD in 2009, which would make my TiVo with SD unusable then. Any thoughts on whether this will happen?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve Rhodes said:


> I also say somewhere here about DirectTV switching to all HD in 2009, which would make my TiVo with SD unusable then. Any thoughts on whether this will happen?


No that is wrong. Analog will be cut off for all television service. It will not affect DIRECTV at all since they already broadcast everything in digital. All of DIRECTV SD receiver's will work just like they do now.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

There will be more and more HD, but there is no mandate to all HD for 2009. It pertains to over-the-air stations, you know the kind you need rabbit ears or an outdoor antenna to pick up, going from analog to digital signals. DIRECTV and Dish Network are already digital.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I believe that DirecTV still supports the Ultimate TV DVR.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> I believe that DirecTV still supports the Ultimate TV DVR.


True. And there's no reason to think that the DirecTV/Tivo DVRs will suddenly become inoperative even after their agreement with Tivo expires in a few years.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> And there's no reason to think that the DirecTV/Tivo DVRs will suddenly become inoperative even after their agreement with Tivo expires in a few years.


I believe that there is every reason to expect DIRECTiVo receivers to go away when the TiVo agreement expires. Ka will be the future on both sides of the definition divide. With the rumblings of moving SD LIL to the Ka slots, new receivers will almost certainly be required (if for no other reason than to handle the frequency range).


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I believe that DirecTV still supports the Ultimate TV DVR.


Still got 2 of them. Still the best D* dvr yet.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> I believe that there is every reason to expect DIRECTiVo receivers to go away when the TiVo agreement expires. Ka will be the future on both sides of the definition divide. With the rumblings of moving SD LIL to the Ka slots, new receivers will almost certainly be required (if for no other reason than to handle the frequency range).


Maybe. But I suspect that good 'ol MPEG2 SD broadcasts will be around for a long time. Lots of DirecTV customers still only have single LNB 18" dishes. And those DirecTV/Tivos will work just like the long-discontinued Ultimate TV DVRs still work. Of course, none of us knows for sure.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Our Tivos will die of old age before SD leaves Mpeg 2.


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I believe that DirecTV still supports the Ultimate TV DVR.





thumperr said:


> Still got 2 of them. Still the best D* dvr yet.


I agree 100%. If they took the Ultimate TV platform and converted it to HD, they would corner the market and have a waiting list a mile long.


----------

